# Roundover Router bits



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

If I get a Bosch router that has an 8 mm collet, about what is the largest roundover bit I can use with it? By largest, I mean the largest radius it will cut.

Thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Cmt do one that has a 16mm radius.
Router bits-Roundover bits-CMT tools
HW Abrundfräser mit Anlaufring - R = 16 mm; D = 44,5 mm; I = 22 mm; S = 8 mm - DBH - Beschläge Wolfgang Birth e. K.
Jvl's largest is 12.7 mm radius .
http://shop.jvl-europe.com/epages/6...Shops/61425996/Products/62/SubProducts/621583

As i only have one useful hand at the moment, there's not much I can do but use the computer, so please keep asking questions. There's not much I haven't already discovered about routers in Europe.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I have to concur with Gav, 16mm is the biggest radius you'll probably see on an 8mm shank. Trend stop at 1/2in (12.7mm) size with bearing or 15mm without (the latter on a 1/4in shank). In any case a 38mm diameter cutter is getting about as big as I'd want to go on a hand held small router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Round Over Router Bits and Sets

=======


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Again Bob, Europe, 8mm shank. Don't see any listed on the MLCS site you posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI gav

_ I think most of the members will use the 1/4" or the 1/2" shanks bits and not give the 8mm shanks bits a 2nd. look ...by the way I do use a 2" OD round over in a hand router from time to time _.. 


==========



gav said:


> Again Bob, Europe, 8mm shank. Don't see any listed on the MLCS site you posted.


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you. Another router question. Amazon.uk is selling the Bosch POF 1400 ACE router for about 100 euros plus free shipping. I think that it comes with a UK style electrical plug. To use it in The Netherlands do I simply need get an adapter plug?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Engine44 said:


> Thank you. Another router question. Amazon.uk is selling the Bosch POF 1400 ACE router for about 100 euros plus free shipping. I think that it comes with a UK style electrical plug. To use it in The Netherlands do I simply need get an adapter plug?


Nope, just swap the plug to a Dutch one


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI gav
> 
> _ I think most of the members will use the 1/4" or the 1/2" shanks bits and not give the 8mm shanks bits a 2nd. look ...by the way I do use a 2" OD round over in a hand router from time to time _..
> 
> ...


Maybe most of the users, but not the one who asked the question, who is surely the one you wrote your response for.:wacko::fie:

From now on though I promise to ignore all your posts that make no sense and only respond to the ones with very useful information garnered from your much appreciated router knowledge, which I shall always be thankful for.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI gav

What every ,as you like  the forum is going to hell in a hand basket as of late and just trying to get it back on track , so to speak 

==========



gav said:


> Maybe most of the users, but not the one who asked the question, who is surely the one you wrote your response for.:wacko::fie:
> 
> From now on though I promise to ignore all your posts that make no sense and only respond to the ones with very useful information garnered from your much appreciated router knowledge, which I shall always be thankful for.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

To the OP

Have you considered what size the opening in the base is? That is what will set the limits on the size of cutter you use. Either way if this router uses the same bayonet-lock guide bushes as many other European Bosch routers it should be around a respectible 40 to 45mm, possibly a tad bigger. Seems to get a good press, especially at the price, the only negative comments I've seen are to do with the router fence not having a fine adjuster and the height adjuster ditto, see here. Frankly I can get by without them for 95% of what I do

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will say that's been one of the biggest down falls with Bosch routers, the way they make the base ,you can't use the bigger OD bits  many have little ears to hold the guides in place, like many of the over the pond routers..

=========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I will say that's been one of the biggest down falls with Bosch routers, the way they make the base ,you can't use the bigger OD bits  many have little ears to hold the guides in place, like many of the over the pond routers..


I suppose it's all relative, Bob. Older Elu routers (MOF31, MOF98) were the same in some ways with a limit of about 50mm (2in) for a 1/2in routers. I've been told it was a safety measure to limit users to what the machine's power and bearings could comfortably handle. They were fixed speed machines where 50mm (2in) was really the limit on safety grounds. The OP is considering a 1400 watt router with an 8mm maximum shank bit. For that shank there's a limit on how big you can obttain cutters. I don't think there are many panel raisers on 8mm or 1/4in shanks, so is a really large opening in the base an absolute necessity?

As to the "little ears" they're the Bosch bayonet fit mounts and they're unique to Bosch routers as far as I know. In the UK the _ad hoc_ standard seems to be the Trend/Elu style guide bushes like these which are cheap and available in a myriad of sizes. Trend and others sell baseplate conversion plates to work with them.

Phil


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

If it makes any difference, I plan to table mount the router.


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Swap Plug?*



Phil P said:


> Nope, just swap the plug to a Dutch one


Swapping the plug sounds like some rewiring. It would be easier to push on an adapter, wouldn't it? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

They make MANY 1/4" shank panel "raisers" bits" and the R & P sets.
I have the T4 and got around the error of the ears with a MilesCraft base plate, that's to say I would not use the T4 for panel jobs but it can do the job like many of the small routers...without the ears or ring base for the funny steel guides..

just some of many below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-4-SH-Cov...522324507?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b7c8821b

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...493943504?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e620b8ed0

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-SH-Oge...521924645?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b7c26825

=========



Phil P said:


> I suppose it's all relative, Bob. Older Elu routers (MOF31, MOF98) were the same in some ways with a limit of about 50mm (2in) for a 1/2in routers. I've been told it was a safety measure to limit users to what the machine's power and bearings could comfortably handle. They were fixed speed machines where 50mm (2in) was really the limit on safety grounds. The OP is considering a 1400 watt router with an 8mm maximum shank bit. For that shank there's a limit on how big you can obttain cutters. I don't think there are many panel raisers on 8mm or 1/4in shanks, so is a really large opening in the base an absolute necessity?
> 
> As to the "little ears" they're the Bosch bayonet fit mounts and they're unique to Bosch routers as far as I know. In the UK the _ad hoc_ standard seems to be the Trend/Elu style guide bushes like these which are cheap and available in a myriad of sizes. Trend and others sell baseplate conversion plates to work with them.
> 
> Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Engine44 said:


> Swapping the plug sounds like some rewiring. It would be easier to push on an adapter, wouldn't it? Thanks


It's not difficult to chop off the UK plug and fit a Schuco one. Just make sure you wire the earth wire to the spring earth bits and not the pins.

Cheers

Peter


----------

